# It's raining yard gars



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

It's been a while since I started a thread looking for yard gar suggestions and I've already been bombed a fine selection of yardies by @poppajon75 as a result. I thought the whole thing had blown over but I guess I was wrong because today a surprise package from @MidwestToker showed up in my mailbox with a note saying "Just thought I'd send you some of my favorite yard gars!" I don't know if I'd classify any of these as yard gars but I'm absolutely stoked on the unexpected round 2 of "yard gar" bombings. The Leccia Black has been on my hit list for a while and I can't wait to see what a year old RB Project is all about. The Diesel, FDO, LGC, and Espinosa are also all new to me and I really look forward to trying 'em out.
Thanks @MidwestToker!! I feel fortunate to have discovered such an outstanding group of fellow cigar enthusiasts and you sir are no exception.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice smokes. All those are good in my book.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very Cool @MidwestToker

The Diesel, RB and Leccia are definitely IMO some of the best price point yardie's you can find. The only problem being, once you light one your not gonna wanna put it down. :cheers:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

If PUFF was a ski lodge there would be no bunny slopes and, all of the instructors would convince you to always take the expert runs no matter if it's your first time out or, your hundredth. Great push @MidwestToker.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Hope you like them. The LGC was thrown in as a personal favorite, not as a yard gar. It only has a couple of weeks rest on it, so maybe let it nap a bit longer. But all of the others are ready to smoke and can be found for "yard gar" pricing if you look hard enough. I think the FDO Corojo is an excellent cigar for its price point. They don't make those Leccias anymore, so most sites are liquidating their stock. I got a box of Black and White awhile back for $90 shipped. Both are awesome smokes.

Also, if you enjoy that 2-3 year old Espinosa (as I did), @drb124 is selling them in our marketplace for cheap. I've already double-dipped.

Enjoy!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Awesome hit! Some of the "yard gars" that people recommend around here don't seem so yardy. Enjoy them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice, great selection!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> Hope you like them. The LGC was thrown in as a personal favorite, not as a yard gar. It only has a couple of weeks rest on it, so maybe let it nap a bit longer. But all of the others are ready to smoke and can be found for "yard gar" pricing if you look hard enough. I think the FDO Corojo is an excellent cigar for its price point. They don't make those Leccias anymore, so most sites are liquidating their stock. I got a box of Black and White awhile back for $90 shipped. Both are awesome smokes.
> 
> Also, if you enjoy that 2-3 year old Espinosa (as I did), @drb124 is selling them in our marketplace for cheap. I've already double-dipped.
> 
> Enjoy!


I almost cried until I read this post. Lol, I was thinking "Who other than a Snob would consider a LGC a yard gar?!" Thanks for clearing that up. :grin2: Nicely done bomb!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I bought 2 of those LGC R Esteli, Couldnt finnish it in 1 sitting, had to put it down after 1 1/2 hrs, picked it up again later, still have 1 more with 10 arriving Tuesday

Nice Bomb


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Fusion said:


> I bought 2 of those LGC R Esteli, Couldnt finnish it in 1 sitting, had to put it down after 1 1/2 hrs, picked it up again later, still have 1 more with 10 arriving Tuesday
> 
> Nice Bomb


Ha. They do last awhile. It's one of the few cigars I'll smoke with the big ring gauge. They always smoke well and they taste awesome straight from the B&M.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome hit!


----------

